# Amazon Begins Phase II of the Echo Invitation Process



## FloridaFire

For 6 months Amazon sent out letters inviting some of its Prime Members to purchase the Echo at a reduced price of $99.00. That offer effectively ended on April 7, 2015. Amazon has now begun Phase II of the invitation process. Prime Members are now being sent offers to purchase the Echo at a new price of $149.00. While it is still a savings over the stock price of $199.00, it isn't quite as sweet as the original deal.

If you requested your invitation prior to April 7th, I've been told you will still be able to purchase the Echo for $99.00. The $149 price is for those who request an invitation after April 7th.

From what I understand, the Echo is out of stock until around July 18th.


----------



## FloridaFire




----------

